# New indoor carpet track in central ohio!



## Blubyurc (Dec 19, 2009)

RC Racing has opened their indoor carpet track in groveport, Ohio
we are currently racing oval on Wednesday & Sunday.
on Wednesday doors open @ 3:00pm Qualifying wiil start at 7:00pm
Sunday doors open at 11:00am with qualifying starting @ 2:00pm.

We will be running Road course on Saturdays.
Saturdays doors open at 12:00pm with qualifying Starting @ 3:00pm
we are located at 7868 Groveport rd, groveport, ohio 43125
614-836-5372
Thanks,
Brad 
R/C Racing :thumbsup:




;


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

What scale cars do you run?


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

What size is the oval track?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

www.enhobbies.com. is the web site - you can check out the HobbyTalk thread at:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=265616

for pictures....


----------



## Blubyurc (Dec 19, 2009)

we run 1/10, 1/12, 1/16, 1/18 pretty much what ever shows up will be put in a class
we don't want to racers to have to b y new gear to race here.
run what you brung.

the track is 32x75

our website is under construction the site will be indoorrcracing.com
we had fun today.


----------

